# My security is Norton, Your?



## OverClocker (May 12, 2010)

Are you protected by any anti virus program? What anti virus do you recommend to use?


----------



## computeruler (May 12, 2010)

Norton is the most useless thing ever.  Avast is much better and it's free.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (May 12, 2010)

Norton is a resource hog.


----------



## linkin (May 12, 2010)

Norton is horrible... I use AVG Internet Security + Malwarebytes


----------



## jarlmaster47 (May 12, 2010)

avg is all u need. I also use windows defender for backup


----------



## bkribbs (May 12, 2010)

Norton is horrible. Try Microsoft Security Essentials!


----------



## Quiltface (May 12, 2010)

MSE,   and i dont even understand your post completely


----------



## deanj20 (May 12, 2010)

Norton is what I find more than any other antivirus on infected computers - many times it's up-to-date. And it will slow up a computer worse than the malicious software it's supposed to protect against! Why does it need so much memory to be so ineffective? _And_ it's $20-$60!!! 

It's free counterparts do a much better job: Use AVG, Avast!, MS Security Essentials, Avira or even McAfee (if you just love throwing money around and don't mind getting updates that crash your computer now and then ) - _anything_ but Norton Antivirus. Of course, all of these could and should be coupled with a good non-conflicting anti-malware program like Malwarebytes Antimalware. 

There are good online virus scanners too, such as Trend Micro Housecall and Panda Activescan.

Why would you make such a post? Just to stir up a ruckus? What basis do you have for your opinion? Just "because"???  It's pretty common knowledge in the IT world that Norton Antivirus is a much over-rated, ineffective and expensive resource hog that causes more problems than it solves. At least, that's been my experience and is the general consensus of the many IT people with whom I associate.


----------



## joh06937 (May 12, 2010)

AVG 9.0 Internet Security with all of the extra goodies


----------



## Geoff (May 12, 2010)

I use common sense v2.0.


----------



## Quiltface (May 12, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1469412 said:
			
		

> I use common sense v2.0.



I need to upgrade then.  Im still running 1.7 beta


----------



## deanj20 (May 12, 2010)

-OMEGA- said:
			
		

> I use common sense v2.0.


+1

I haven't used an AV in nearly ten years. If you keep your OS and your browsers updated, you do not run _anything_ that you do not trust, and stay away from shady websites, then you won't get viruses. Plain and simple.

The common user's inability to differentiate between a legitimate download and malware-loaded crap will never cease to amaze me...


----------



## Respital (May 12, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1469412 said:
			
		

> I use common sense v2.0.



You haven't upgraded to v3.0 yet? Sheesh it's all common sense.


----------



## Quiltface (May 12, 2010)

deanj20 said:


> +1
> 
> I haven't used an AV in nearly ten years. If you keep your OS and your browsers updated, you do not run _anything_ that you do not trust, and stay away from shady websites, then you won't get viruses. Plain and simple.
> 
> The common user's inability to differentiate between a legitimate download and malware-loaded crap will never cease to amaze me...



I have a thing for shady websites though.


----------



## sirsaechao (May 12, 2010)

My Trend Micro is crap...waiting for it to be done with come November...currently running Malwarebytes and Trends.


----------



## laznz1 (May 12, 2010)

im running AVG Anti Virus malware bytes and Common Sense V 3.60 Beta


----------



## Fatback (May 13, 2010)

I have Norton 2010 I have been using Norton as long as I can remember. I have never had a virus on my computers. It doesn't slow my computer down at all it's just as fast with Norton as it is with AVG.


----------



## laznz1 (May 13, 2010)

Fatback said:


> I have Norton 2010 I have been using Norton as long as I can remember. I have never had a virus on my computers. It doesn't slow my computer down at all it's just as fast with Norton as it is with AVG.



really? i find that quite weird i found after using Norton for say a month and then scanning with malware and Hijack that there were three Trojans thats norton was not detecting


----------



## Fatback (May 13, 2010)

laznz1 said:


> really? i find that quite weird i found after using Norton for say a month and then scanning with malware and Hijack that there were three Trojans thats norton was not detecting



Yep I'm serious I scan with malware and hijack once a week and it's always come up clean. Norton has caught 2 Trojans just today and removed them with no problem.


----------



## laznz1 (May 13, 2010)

Fatback said:


> Yep I'm serious I scan with malware and hijack once a week and it's always come up clean. Norton has caught 2 Trojans just today and removed them with no problem.



may have to do some retesting on Norton which version is this?


----------



## Fatback (May 13, 2010)

laznz1 said:


> may have to do some retesting on Norton which version is this?



This one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832108449&cm_re=Norton-_-32-108-449-_-Product I got it for like $20 when newegg had it on sale.  It's not as much as a resource hog as the past versions I have had. It uses under 5MB of my RAM at all time and only 1-3% of my CPU.


----------



## massahwahl (May 13, 2010)

Norton is AWFUL! I use MCE and some of that common sense stuff mentioned early!


----------



## Fatback (May 13, 2010)

ukulele_ninja said:


> Norton is AWFUL! I use MCE and some of that common sense stuff mentioned early!



I hear that a lot but there is nothing you can do to make me believe it. 

IMO I would never use MCE not after what I have saw the past few weeks. People have been bring a ton of computers in with viruses and they are all running MCE and all have the same virus. If you know how to surf the web right and know what not to click on then in decent virus protection will do just fine.


----------



## laznz1 (May 13, 2010)

so what your saying is Norton fine as long as you also use common sense ??

see what i make of that is, that if a computer guy uses it they'll be fine but if Joe bloggs uses it he wont be?


----------



## Fatback (May 13, 2010)

laznz1 said:


> so what your saying is Norton fine as long as you also use common sense ??
> 
> see what i make of that is, that if a computer guy uses it they'll be fine but if Joe bloggs uses it he wont be?



There is not virus protection that can protect a user who doesn't know what not to click. Eventually they will always catch a virus. No virus protection is full proof something will get though.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (May 13, 2010)

We must have embarrassed the OP. 
He heavily edited the post.


----------



## ScottALot (May 13, 2010)

Hey, does anyone know how to turn off AVG Free until I specifically open it?


----------



## laznz1 (May 13, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Hey, does anyone know how to turn off AVG Free until I specifically open it?



uh try turning it off in Task manger but most anti virus programs are designed to be hard to shut off


----------



## Bodaggit23 (May 13, 2010)

I've used MSE since it was BETA, and I've not had an issue since.

I use nothing else on all 3 of my pc's, and I've put it on several
"clients" pc's, and they haven't had issues either.

I've clicked on plenty of questionable links, just to test it, and it passes with flying colors...


----------



## Shane (May 13, 2010)

Fatback said:


> I have Norton 2010 I have been using Norton as long as I can remember. I have never had a virus on my computers. It doesn't slow my computer down at all it's just as fast with Norton as it is with AVG.



Thats because Norton has not detected them lol....nah,Maybe a few years ago yes i could have said that because we all know Norton was a useless resource hog that basicly did nothing but slow our systems down,However ive not tried their new version,I heard it runs alot more effecient than it used too but its detection rate is still not all that good 

Anyway i cant seem to find a better free Antivirus/Antispyware package than Avast,Its realy good...auto updates that dont bother you,you just set it and leave it which is great for me.


----------



## Geoff (May 13, 2010)

deanj20 said:


> +1
> 
> I haven't used an AV in nearly ten years. If you keep your OS and your browsers updated, you do not run _anything_ that you do not trust, and stay away from shady websites, then you won't get viruses. Plain and simple.
> 
> The common user's inability to differentiate between a legitimate download and malware-loaded crap will never cease to amaze me...


It amazes me too, who opens .exe files from an E-Mail saying that UPS failed to deliver a package?  There needs to be some sort of training before people can use the internet.



Respital said:


> You haven't upgraded to v3.0 yet? Sheesh it's all common sense.


Don't need to


----------



## deanj20 (May 13, 2010)

Fatback said:
			
		

> If you know how to surf the web right and know what not to click on then  in decent virus protection will do just fine.


If you know how to secure your computer and use common sense, then you don't need an antivirus to begin with. I'm not surprised that you haven't caught anything with Norton... you'd probably be fine without an AV altogether...



			
				Fatback said:
			
		

> It doesn't slow my computer down at all it's just as fast with Norton as  it is with AVG.


...
Fatback's Rig: ...CPU: AMD Athlon II X3 435 @3.6Ghz RAM: 4GB OCZ Blade Series @996Mhz...
Yeah... you'll probably be alright...   

Not everyone can afford a system like that though, and most average users are doing good to be running a 1.5GHz machine w/ 1GB RAM... most I've worked with have considerably less resources...

I haven't tried the new Norton, and maybe it has improved, but I know I removed a virus (fake antivirus pain-in-the-ass virus) from a computer less than two months ago from a computer running Norton updated. I don't remember what the version was... 

I still don't understand why you would pay for an AV when there is much better protection available free of charge...


----------



## DCIScouts (May 13, 2010)

Norton's '09 release was a complete re-do from the ground up that they were working on since '05.  Their head developer had left the company in '02, and then they got him to come back because of how badly the software had degenerated, so he told them that it was going to take until the '09 release until they had a top-notch program again due to the fact that the program coding was going to have to be completely re-done from the ground up.  So, if you guys are referring to the '03 - '08 versions sucking, I'd 100% agree; but the '09 and '10 versions should be a lot less of a resource hog, and a lot more effective at catching viruses.


----------



## Drenlin (May 13, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Avast,Its realy good...auto updates that dont bother you





			
				Avast said:
			
		

> VIRUS DATABASE HAS BEEN UPDATED


----------



## Shane (May 13, 2010)

Drenlin said:


>



You not turned silent mode on?


----------



## Fatback (May 13, 2010)

deanj20 said:


> If you know how to secure your computer and use common sense, then you don't need an antivirus to begin with. I'm not surprised that you haven't caught anything with Norton... you'd probably be fine without an AV altogether...



Yea I don't even have a virus protection on my backup rig and I still have never got a virus on it. Although I defiantly wouldn't be ok with out an antivirus. I still attract quite a few viruses Norton blocks them all though. I still run malwarebytes and hijack once a week to make sure nothing has gotten through.




deanj20 said:


> ..
> Fatback's Rig: ...CPU: AMD Athlon II X3 435 @3.6Ghz RAM: 4GB OCZ Blade Series @996Mhz...
> Yeah... you'll probably be alright...
> 
> ...



Yea I know I have a pretty decent PC(most of which I got for free). Still I can understand why people think Norton is such a bad anti-virus. There past versions where pretty bad there 07 version was terrible. Now though they are pretty decent maybe not the best but pretty good. People who call it useless though obviously don't know how to use common sense. If they did then they wouldn't think it was useless because they would never get a virus.

Why do I keep paying for Norton? it's because I have used Norton most of my life with a PC. I have tried plenty of other anti-viruses AVG, Avast, KASPERSKY, Trend Micro, etc. They where all good they all worked but I have always just been a Norton fan. Back in 06 and 07 when Norton was terrible I tried to find an alternative. So I used McAfee now if you won't to talk about a bad anti-virus then there you go. I had it on my PC for 2months and got so many viruses that I had to wipe my HDD and reinstall windows. The only thing I have ever liked other then Norton is KASPERSKY but the only time I would even consider switching to it is if something went wrong with Norton. AVG and Avast are really good anti-viruses especially to be free but I'm the kind of person who dosen't mind spending money on what I like and am used to. That plus I bet the minute I switch to a different anti-virus that the viruses will start pooring in


----------



## jhooga (May 14, 2010)

I use MSE and malwarebytes on both my machines and have yet to ever get a virus, I will never use Norton or Mcafee again both waste of money IMO


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 14, 2010)

We run MSE on all of our computers at the house, and i have also had most my family switch to either mse or avg, most had trend micro and norton.

I have had to fix a butt load of computers that all were infected heavily and all had norton on them.

Fully up to date as well, ive also noticed that norton tends to block internet usage, ive had a few computers that would connect to the internet but would not load web pages tried multiple things last resort remove norton and everything started working.

Norton may be better now but with the availability of free programs that work just as well i wont spend money on anything


----------



## NVX_185 (May 14, 2010)

Eset NOD32 AntiVirus. Nothing beats the simplicity, low-resource crunching sexy-looking interface of Nod32. Ever sicne it's been on my computer, I've had minimal virii/adware, etc. It's the big mumma of my monster. Does its job , always. Highly recommended App.


----------



## laznz1 (May 14, 2010)

im just began testing the New Norton software and so far its looking as shit as the last ones it is less of a resource hog thou


----------



## jevery (May 14, 2010)

Many seem to hate the Norton name.  I've used Norton products on and off since the DOS days, over 20 years now and currently run NIS 2010.  I've not read a review or seen a comparison that ranks it poorly.  We use it on our network at work, something over 800 PCs.  I'll ask IT tomorrow how much gets through.


----------



## laznz1 (May 14, 2010)

jevery said:


> Many seem to hate the Norton name.  I've used Norton products on and off since the DOS days, over 20 years now and currently run NIS 2010.  I've not read a review or seen a comparison that ranks it poorly.  We use it on our network at work, something over 800 PCs.  I'll ask IT tomorrow how much gets through.



It seem almost unanimously that this forum hate Norton and every time ive used it its been absolutely useless we ran it on a smallish network maybe 200+ computer and they were getting hit left right and center and slowed all the computers soo much in the end we found that AVGs Free Virus Scanner was better then the Norton 360 Virus Scanner


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 14, 2010)

I've got Avast on 2 desktop, 1 netbook, and 1 tablet. I have A-Squared on my other desktop and my main laptop. A-Squared is nice, but I got the keys for free when they were giving them out online last year, and don't plan on paying $100 to renew the two of them.


----------



## Geoff (May 14, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've got Avast on 2 desktop, 1 netbook, and 1 tablet. I have A-Squared on my other desktop and my main laptop. A-Squared is nice, but I got the keys for free when they were giving them out online last year, and don't plan on paying $100 to renew the two of them.


If you used the same program I use (common sense v2.0), you wouldn't need Avast


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 14, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1470557 said:
			
		

> If you used the same program I use (common sense v2.0), you wouldn't need Avast



I've never gotten a virus before, but even if I do it's not like I can't remove it lol


----------



## Geoff (May 14, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've never gotten a virus before, but even if I do it's not like I can't remove it lol


Then why hog up extra resources and storage if you've never had to use it?  

AV is great for most people to have, I just never found the need.  If I were to get a virus I would just install AV afterwords and remove it.


----------



## jevery (May 14, 2010)

laznz1 said:


> It seem almost unanimously that this forum hate Norton and every time ive used it its been absolutely useless we ran it on a smallish network maybe 200+ computer and they were getting hit left right and center and slowed all the computers soo much in the end we found that AVGs Free Virus Scanner was better then the Norton 360 Virus Scanner



It would seem if it was such an inferior product there would be at least some reviewers that would expose it's weaknesses.


----------



## linkin (May 15, 2010)

jevery said:


> It would seem if it was such an inferior product there would be at least some reviewers that would expose it's weaknesses.



It would not surprise me in the least if it were found that Norton give out "incentives" for good reviews


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 15, 2010)

jevery said:


> It would seem if it was such an inferior product there would be at least some reviewers that would expose it's weaknesses.



It comes as a trial on a lot of computers, which makes people feel the need to buy it because they don't know what they are doing, or anything about the product they are purchasing. That is the only way Norton is still alive.


----------



## deanj20 (May 15, 2010)

I just got a "taste" of the newer Norton - I'm not sure what version it was, but it was on a brand new Compaq Laptop w/ a 2.5GHz single core AMD proc and 2GB RAM running Windows 7 a friend gave me to secure, update and "fine-tune" for him. It was amazing how much it bogged down the BRAND NEW SYSTEM - The desktop became unresponsive twice - once when I was installing Office from a CD, and again when I was installing the latest Windows updates - two relatively simple and non-resource-heavy operations. IE took forever to load and to surf with, with that god-awful toolbar running. 

I was going to give Norton a chance in light of some of the positive reviews in this thread, but now I am convinced that it is a big a waste of harddrive space as it ever was. I scrapped the program in favor of MS Security Essentials - now the computer is running like a brand-new out-of-the-box computer should. I've installed/uninstalled many more programs since and got the rest of the system up to date without a hitch. 

My official opinion of Norton AV, old or new: Total resource hog. Can't vouch for how it stands up against viruses, but if it slows the computer down more than the crap it's supposed to protect against, then I say "what's the point"?

I stand by AVG Free or MS Security Essentials. :good:



			
				voyagerfan99 said:
			
		

> It comes as a trial on a lot of computers, which makes people feel the  need to buy it because they don't know what they are doing, or anything  about the product they are purchasing. That is the only way Norton is  still alive.


+1


----------



## jevery (May 15, 2010)

Strange that you had such a bad brief experience with Norton bogging down a brand new system.  In contrast, I've used NIS continuously for a couple of years now and my experience has been nothing but very good.  I've currently got 9 files in quarantine that have collected since January 25 when I last reformatted with a new SSD.  I've yet to have anything penetrate NIS, and I test my protection on a regular basis if you know what I mean.  Every benchmark and review I can find seems to consistently rank NIS 2010 (in comparing suites), and NAV 2010 (in comparing AVs),highly, if not among the best, in regards to in impact on resources, speed, and effectiveness.  Here's some of what I've found, (Passmark Performance, AV Comparatives, PC World, PC Magazine, C-NET, Computer World, The Tech Herald).  In the PassMark Performance Tests on system impact, NAV 2010 outperformed Microsoft Security Essentials in 9/16 assessments, AVG Free in 10/16, and Avast AV in 11/16.


----------



## deanj20 (May 15, 2010)

I know! It doesn't make any sense - all I know is that this is a brand-new computer, and all I did after it was freezing/becoming unresponsive is completely uninstall Norton/Symantec and install MS SE, and now it runs great... Just my experience... 

I wish I would have checked the version, but it was so slow I just got aggravated and uninstalled it. Maybe if I can get access to a free fully-functional Norton AV I'll give it a go on my Win7 box and see what I can figure out about it.


----------

